
UK Galileo Replacement to Integrate with US GPS - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/1215391/Brexit-news-uk-galileo-gnss-satellite-system-us-gps-chris-skidmore-eu-spt
======
eb0la
I guess this GPS integration is needed to keep the year 2030 launch date.

Galileo needed a lot of testing and in 10 years timeframe you simply cannot
have a fully tested system - incompatible with anything elsel

